# أفكار مشروع تخرج



## eng.do3a22 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
بدي أطلب مساعدتكم بإعطائي افكار لمشروع تخرج في تخصص هندسة الاتصالات 
مع جزيل الشكر :77:


----------



## alghamdi.2010 (26 سبتمبر 2011)

جميع الشبكات حول العالم يتم تحويلها الي بيانات..ومع ذلك يحدث اختناقات ويتطلب ذلك الي اعادة حساب حجم الشبكة هيكليا واعادة توسعتها بطريقة علمية حسابية على قواعد مدروسة لضمان تدفق البيانات دون اختناق.. 
عنوان المشروع: data flow traffic matrix

2- يجري حاليا في بعض البلدان تجارب أستعمال DNS كبدالة لجميع ارقام الاتصالات الشخصية لمكالمات شبة مجانية من خلال شبكة الثابت اوالجوال .. بحيث تصبح جميع ارقام اتصالاتك (الجوال والثابت والبريد والفاكس...الخ)
اسم المشروع:MAPPING TELEPHONE NUMBERS: ENUM

واذا عندك مجال معين في الاتصالات (SDH, 2G,3G, LTE) تبغي تبحث فية فممكن اعطيك اهم المواضيع في الساحة الي تحتاج بحث..


----------



## waleedsmsm21 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

active directory from server 2008 and utm


----------



## عبدو اتصالاتي (12 أكتوبر 2011)

alghamdi.2010 قال:


> جميع الشبكات حول العالم يتم تحويلها الي بيانات..ومع ذلك يحدث اختناقات ويتطلب ذلك الي اعادة حساب حجم الشبكة هيكليا واعادة توسعتها بطريقة علمية حسابية على قواعد مدروسة لضمان تدفق البيانات دون اختناق..
> عنوان المشروع: Data flow traffic matrix
> 
> 2- يجري حاليا في بعض البلدان تجارب أستعمال dns كبدالة لجميع ارقام الاتصالات الشخصية لمكالمات شبة مجانية من خلال شبكة الثابت اوالجوال .. بحيث تصبح جميع ارقام اتصالاتك (الجوال والثابت والبريد والفاكس...الخ)
> ...


أخي الكريم ممكن لو تديني اسامي مشاريع تنفع في مجال المالتي ميديا 
و مخصوص مجال معالجة الصورة ؟ 
وشكرا ليك اوي 
​


----------

